# Our future is safe....



## Devildoc (May 24, 2018)

Marine recruit shows up with mullet.  Fucking hi-lareous:

A Mullet-Wearing Marine Recruit Showed Up To Boot Camp Ready To Party


----------



## AWP (May 24, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (May 25, 2018)

I read that his Uncle is a Marine and wasn't happy he showed up in that tank-top.

Awesome job, Recruit. I'll bet your DI's are already calling you Dirte, with an E.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 25, 2018)

I mean wtf. I don't even. 
U
R
Dumb.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 31, 2018)

You guys suck.  That kid is bad ass!


----------



## Chopstick (May 31, 2018)

RustyShackleford said:


> You guys suck.  That kid is bad ass!


Straight from the Crawford County Fair!


----------



## Teufel (May 31, 2018)

That kid is my hero. He knows what he’s about and doesn’t care if you know it! 0331 obviously.


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2018)

Teufel said:


> ...0331 obviously.



Absofuckinlutley. Pig handlers...a breed apart.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 31, 2018)

Dear Ma and Pa:

I am well. Hope you are. Tell Brother Walt and Brother Elmer the Marine Corps beats working for old man Minch by a mile. Tell them to join up quick before all of the places are filled. 

I was restless at first because you get to stay in bed till nearly 6 a.m. But I am getting so I like to sleep late. Tell Walt and Elmer all you do before breakfast is smooth your cot, and shine some things. No hogs to slop, feed to pitch, mash to mix, wood to split, fire to lay. Practically nothing. 

Men got to shave but it is not so bad, there's warm water. Breakfast is strong on trimmings like fruit juice, cereal, eggs, bacon, etc., but kind of weak on chops, potatoes, ham, steak, fried eggplant, pie and other regular food, but tell Walt and Elmer you can always sit by the two city boys that live on coffee. Their food, plus yours, holds you until noon when you get fed again. It's no wonder these city boys can't walk much. 

We go on "route marches," which the platoon sergeant says are long walks to harden us. If he thinks so, it's not my place to tell him different. A "route march" is about as far as to our mailbox at home. Then the city guys get sore feet and we all ride back in trucks. 

The sergeant is like a school teacher. He nags a lot. The Captain is like the school board. Majors and colonels just ride around and frown. They don't bother you none. 

This next will kill Walt and Elmer with laughing. I keep getting medals for shooting. I don't know why. The bulls-eye is near as big as a chipmunk head and don't move, and it ain't shooting at you like the Higgett boys at home. All you got to do is lie there all comfortable and hit it. You don't even load your own cartridges. They come in boxes. 

Then we have what they call hand-to-hand combat training. You get to wrestle with them city boys. I have to be real careful though, they break real easy. It ain't like fighting with that ole bull at home. I'm about the best they got in this except for that Tug Jordan from over in Silver Lake . I only beat him once. He joined up the same time as me, but I'm only 5'6" and 130 pounds and he's 6'8" and near 300 pounds dry. 

Be sure to tell Walt and Elmer to hurry and join before other fellers get onto this setup and come stampeding in.


----------



## JohnBender (Jun 8, 2018)

5 bucks says that'll be exactly what he looks like 5 months after discharge too.

 He looks like everyone I served with who was nicknamed "Bama" and usually needed a translator from Florida or Tennessee.

 He looks like he stuffs his lip with Grizzly wintergreen in the morning because "it's like brushin' your teeth".


----------

